# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Petraq Kolevica

## ALBA

Burimi i ketij postimi me poshte eshte marre nga klajd kapinova ne faqen 

http://www.alb-net.com

Une nuk po flas por faktet e ato kunderargumentoni. Per cilesine e librave te IK shkruan edhe udheheqesi i dyte shpirteror i Kadarese qe ishte e mbeti Ramiz Alia. Beni durim, se e ke pak me poshte. Sa mire eshte me nje gote shampaje franceze, vere nga California dhe frutat exotike te ishkujve Karaibe te mund te kundroni ne qetesi dhe jo mes varferise se kohes se Dulles "veprat" ose genjeshtrat e paskrupullta te shkruar nga dora, mendja dhe ndergjegjja e "Poetit" tuaj militant komunist dje dhe sot. Keto te plota jane perkthyer ne 8 gjuhe dhe derguar tash 3 vjet edhe ne Mbreterine e Suedise ju jepen Cmimet "NOBEL" per Leteresi, per t'i paraprire rastit te futjes se kandidatit, qe per nga shkrimi nuk eshte shkrimtar por dora e zgjatur e rregjimit dhe qe mos kete keqkuptime me vone... Ju kujtoj se disa here jane derguar materiale te tjera ne disa gjuhe, ne te cilen bejne Klube shkrimtaresh nga Amerika (ku dikur jane "treguar" librat e Marx, etj perralla me mbret...) Kjo eshte vepra me e
 mire qe behet ne sherbim te kombit dhe per te mos degjeneruar kete Cmim Nderi dhe historine e letersise shqiptare me tej. Boll me genjeshtra se Ik nuk i jepet Çmimi se eshte shqiptar, i besimit islam (shikoni historine e cmimeve se do te gjeni shkrimtare islam (nje shembull i vogel eshte Rahman Ruzhdi), etj., por "veprat" qe nuk kane qene dhe nuk jane vepra, por himinizimi i komunizmit dhe diktatures se tij.





"Ate qe Hoxha e thosh ne proze

E kthente Kadare ne poezi,

Ku jeten boze e bente roze,

Kur ajo shkonte zi e me zi."



Nga Petraq Kolevica



Poezia eshte marre nga libri: MESUESI DHE ARTI, shkruar nga Ismail Kadare dhe botuar nen perkujdesin nga Shtepia Botuese Naim Frasheri, Tirane 1953, fq. 49-53



LAMTUMIRA E FUNDIT



Kurora dhe kurora pa mbarim,

Kurora gjithe lule, gjithe yje;

Dhe syte te perlotur me trishtim

       Dhe pamje e rende zije.



O shoke! Per te fundit here sot,

Babane po percjell turm e pasosur

Me dhembje te kulluar e me lot,

       Me zemer te plagosur.



Dhe ja tani, mes heshtjes, ne eter,

Nje ze i njohur, qarte po degjohet.

Ne emer tone sot, shoku Enver,

      Perpara tij betohet.



Ne gjysme  shtiz flamuret era tund,

Gjemime topash ndihen ne hapesire;

I jep Stalinit turma e pafund,

       Te fundit lamtumire.



Pra, lamtumire mik i madh, baba!

Cdo zemer sot i thone lamtumire.

Se bashku me Leninin krah per krah

       Aty ka per tu shkrire.



Pushon tashti Aty ne qetesi,

Por, jo! Ay nuk vdiq! Vazhdon te rroje!

Dhe fjal e tij e urte perseri

    Perpara do na coje!

----------


## ALBA

A e dha Partia orientimin per luften kunder fesë? Atëherë, flakë për flakë, poeti militant, Kadare, shkruan:

Të shurdhuan veshët

Priftërinjtë dhe Hoxhallarët

 Dhebekonin gjakmarrjet

Minaret dhe kambanaret.



*   *   *



Çthonin kambanat,

Çmurmuritnin priftërit

Në latinisht

Kishave të larta?

Logjika latine me fraza të gjata.



*  *  *



Në qelitë e qeta të manastireve të ftohtë

Bënin studime për sufikset priftërinjtë.



*  *  *



Amin!

Priftërit dhe ca poetë në gjumë të vinin

Për lavdinë abstrakte gjenealogjike ulërinin.



Ismail Kadare: marrë nga poezia: Përse mendohen këto male

Paraqitja sot ne media dhe tregun e librit e Dosja K eshte n je hipokrizi dhe lufte te historive rose ne gjirin e PKSH dhe LSHASH, ku permes veseve pervese, ku sot cikrrimave pa peshe kerkohettu jepet hiperbilizime, me qellimin qe Ik te behet disident.  

Atë që Dulla e thoshte me një fjalë Ik dhe suita e tij e shumëzonin në poezi, drama, filma, libra te gjinive te ndryshme. Për urretjen e tyre kunderfetare ia kalonin Dullës për të marrë buzëqeshje prej diktatorit e më vonë poste dhe përkthime, që sot janë njolla turpi për letërsinë shqiptare. E di se pas kësaj kori i puthadorëve të poetit dhe shkrimtarit disident, që thuhet se nuk ka shkruar asnjë fjalë për luftën e kllasave do të vijojnë avazin e vjetër për të mbrojtur Ik dhe përmes saj rrymën e deshtuar të letërësisë socialiste biri i së cilës mbetet Ik pas babait Dullë Sikur të mos mjaftohet me kaq se mendoj IK se ka shkruar jo pak (eshte me i begati per perkushtimin ndaj diktatures) duke shprehur fanatizmin e brenshem shpirteror, urretjen latente kundër fesë e ne veçanti kundër krishtërimit e perfaqesuesve te denje te saj qe ishin e mbeten klerikët e devotshëm. Pa zemren e "bardhe" te tij e pamirenjohës (si nihilist e inaçor deri ne fanatizem, sepse ben thirrje per gjak
 dhe shkyrje me thonj te klerikeve dhe gezohet per gjakune paster te derdhur prej tyre tash 2000 vjet) ndaj asaj se çfarë bënë këto klerikë për artin dhe kulturën shqiptare ndër shekuj, komunisti i thekur Kadare, do të vijoj:



Njerëz me veladone të zez,

Të zez, si errësira kozmike

Ulërinë:

Mos ngrini dorën kundër qiellit.

Të luftosh me qiellin, mëkatë!

 Por turmat i mbytën njerëzit me veladon

Dhe poetët rebelë i shqyen me thonj.



Ismail Kadare: Marrë nga libri i tij: SHEKULLI, Tiranë 1961, F. 114



Poeti Kadare, shkruan arkitekti e shkrimtari Petraq Kolevica ne librin e tij: Autobiogragfia e Ismail Kadarese në vargje (STUDIM KRTIK), Shtëpia Botuese: Marin Barleti, Tiranë, 2002, fq. 27,28,29, që e njeh mirë historinë e letërsisë, se ka bërë shkollë për këtë, nuk dimë përse bën sikur e ka harruar, se në ato qeli të ftohta të malësisë, ku e kalonin jetën e tyre të thjeshtë priftqërinjtë katolikë, u mbajt ngrohtë, u ruajt e u zhvillua gjuha shqipe e u shkruan me durim e përkushtim thesaret e saj më të çmuar të sjella gojë më gojë nga thellësia e shekujve.

Të gjitha këto i harron ky poet rebel dhe bashkë me turmat sulet ti shqyejë me thonj njerëzit me veladona.

Vrerin e tij kundër fesë Kadare fillon ta derdhë që në poezitë e viteve të rinisë së tij të hershme, si p.sh. te poezia Në Kishë, ku ndër të tjera, shkruan:



një vajzë vështroj, që me frikë

sheh flakën e qirinjve,

Të flakës inkuizitore miniatura.



Ismail Kadare: Marrë nga libri: SHEKULLI, Tiranë 1961, Fq. 38.

----------


## ALBA

Kadare kënaqet, kur shkruan:



Do të ngrihet një qytet i ri

Pa kisha e muze me antika

Qytet i ri

Pa kishë e kambanare plakë

Prift sdo të ketë

Sdo të bjerë kambana.



Ismail Kadare: Marrë nga poezia: Endërr industriale , në Vepra letrare, vëll. 2, F. 202.



Ndërsa në një poezi tjetër Kadare shpërthen:



Hap një çels :adams: odit fanatizmin në brinjë

Hap një tjetër: bjeri fesë, (u trullos!).





"Ate qe Hoxha e thosh ne proze

E kthente Kadare ne poezi,

Ku jeten boze e bente roze,

Kur ajo shkonte zi e me zi."





Marre nga libri kritik i Petraq Kolevices: "Autobiografia e Ismail Kadarese ne vargje" (STUDIM KRITIK), Shtepia Botuese: "Marin Barleti", Tirane, 2002, f.26







....qe te merret vesh qe ai mashtron... shkrimtaret e tjere... do te zene ta levdojne, sepse asisoj mbrojne veten







"Kur ndonje ze e i mistifikon gjerat, vetem e vetem nga qe s'do t'i thote troç... qe te merret vesh qe ai mashtron, duhet te kaloje nje kohe me e gjate dhe nderkohe, shkrimtaret e tjere, te prekur dhe ata nga e njejta nevoje, do te zene ta levdojne, sepse asisoj mbrojne veten."



Ernest Heminguej, marre nga libri: "Debora e Kilimanxhoros", f. 544 (per ata qe se dine se ku ndodhet ky mal, ju kujtoj se gjendet ne Afrike, shenimi im K.K.)





Keni durim dhe pak vemendje, se pergjigjen e ke brenda thenieve te Ismai Kadare dhe poezive etj. Komentin beje vete, duke pir nje shishe shampaje franceze, ne Paris, New York, Shkoder, Korçe, Athine, Gjermani, Tirane apo Prishtine, shoqeruar me kek... dhe pak fruta ekzotike, sepse atmosfera behet me e bukur...



"Une kam mundur te shkruaj nje letersi te padeformuar, por pergjegjesisht normale."



 Marre nga gazeta "Rilindja Demokratike", Tirane, 16.05.1992



"Ne nje kohe te erret, kur gjithçka ishte prishur e degraduar, ata (eshte fjala per shkrimtaret dhe veten e vet,sheini im K.K) u perpoqen te pergatitin pak ushqim shpirteror per bashkekohesit e vet. Nje ushqim te shendetshem."



Marre nga gazeta: "Rilindja Demokratike", Tirane, 3.11.1996



"Shkrimtaret mund te jene ne marreveshje me rregjimet e tyre, pa u bere domosdo lakej e puthadore."



Marre nga gazeta: "Koha e Jone", Tirane, 26.12.1993



"Vendimi per te lene vendin tim eshte vazhdimi logjik i asaj qe kam mbrojtur ne vepren time."



Marre nga gazeta "Rilindja Demokratike", Tirane, 05.01.1991



"Une nuk pretendoj te kem veçse meriten e shkrimtarit. Kjo me mjafton per te thene se une kam qene ne anen e demokracise."



Marre nga gazeta "Rilindja Demokratike", Tirane, 10.05.1992





"Pasi dwgjuam keto deklarata kaq vleresuese per vepren e shkrimtarit Kadare, na duket e arsyeshme te japim disa pjese nga krijimtaria poetike e tij dhe me anen e tyre, lexuesi i nderuar le te gjykoj vete nese ky shkrimtar "ka qene - siç thote - ne anen e demokracise", nese "ka shkruar nje leteresi te padeformuar", nese eshte bere apo jo dosmosdo "lake e puthadore i regjimit", dhe nese i dha bashkekohesit te vet "nje ushqim shpirteror te shendetshem". Gjithashtu, lexuesi i nderuar le te gjykoje vete nese shkrimtari Kadare vertete e "sulmoi -siç thone -qysh heret diktaturen" dhe nese vertete e "goditi dhimbshem me shigjetat e artit" apo e giciloi me to.

Po me mire le te hyme ne teme duke ua lene vendin disa fragmenteve te nxjerra nga krijimtaria e begate e poetit Kadare; ku del krejt qarte, se ai ka pasur formim e besim te ndergjegjshem prej komunisti militant qe arrrin deri ne fanatizem dhe se ne menyre te ndergjeshme i sherbeu me krijimtarine e tij partise komuniste, ideologjise se saj dhe veçanerisht diktatorit."



Marre nga libri kritik i Petraq Kolevices: "Autobiografia e Ismail Kadarese ne vargje" (STUDIM KRITIK), Shtepia Botuese: "Marin Barleti", Tirane, 2002, f. 8-9





Ja disa fragmente:



"Bota ne dy kampe e ndare

Dhe ti,

Vetem nje je ti,

Por komunizmit i perket ti,

Shekulli im i ri."



Ismail Kadare, poezia "Shekulli XX", marre nga libri: "Shekulli im", f.87

----------


## ALBA

"Si dielli qe perflak çdo gje ne mengjes

Ashtu ai çdo gje e ndrit ne bote..."



Ismail Kadare, poezia KOMUNIZMI", marre nga libri: "Shekulli im", f.5



Kujtese: Sesa e "ndriti" komunizmi çdo gje ne bote e pa dhe poeti (qe e braktisi "lumturine" e Dulles per te jetuar deri me sot ne mjerimin e tejskajshem francez ku njerezit jane ne radhe per te blere librat e tij dhe te Dulles... Ai nuk pushoi t'i thure levdate, ne poemen e tij te blinduar, poeti Kadare shperthen i sigurte e i ndergjeshem ne ate qe zhgarravite:



"Bubullijne kambanat e revolucioneve...

Po dridhet bote e vjeter me padrone."



Dhe me poshte vijon:



"... Atehere do te jete komunizem

Dhe ndoshta ne s'do te jemi

Ne, lulet ne kraterin e vullkanit."



Se fundi, qe shekulli i tij i perkiste komunizmit, poeti na bind kur thur vargjet:



"Ahere, kur e kuqe bota

Ne komunizem do te ndrije tej e mbane."



Ismail Kadare, poezia "Poeme blindazh", Tirane 1962

----------


## ALBA

Sepse, siç thote poeti Kadare:



"Komunizmi

Mbi kapitalin

Çekanin e madh te mbrojtjes kish ngritur n'ere."



Ismail Kadare, marre nga libri: "Shekulli im", f.5



"Ne pritje qe ti, qindvjeçari i popujve,

Te mbarosh, siç fillove, me revolucion."



(Poeme e pambaruar per shekullin)



Poeti, duke pritur qe qindvjeçari te mbaronte me revolucion, nuk mund te linte pa jimnizuar gjeniun me te madh te revolucionit, prandaj shkroi:



"Ne bote u ngrit me mjeker gjer ne rete

Parathenesi me i madh me emrin Marks."



Ismail Kadare "Te keshtjella e Hamletit", Tirane, 1991



Dhe ne nje poezi tjeter, shkruan:



"Permes drites komuniste, mbi betonin e diges,

Dridhet mjekra vigane e perjetshme e Marksit." 



ose:



"Dukej sikur ne horizontet shfaqej dridhshem

Marksi i madh me nje mjeker te bardhe mjegullash

Qe dridheshin lehte ne toke:

"Proletare te te gjithe vendeve bashkohuni"



Ismail Kadare, marre nga libri: "Shekulli im"



"Iliçi le te jete

Ne mes pejsazheve qe dua shume,

Mes rrugeve, mes fushave te qeta,

Ku zhurmeron nje lis, ku rrjedh nje lume."



Ismail Kadare, marre nga poezia "Lenini"



ose



"Kurse ne gjoks

Ne metal te distingtivit,

Fytyre e dashur

E Leninit."





Ismail Kadare, marre nga poezia "Buzeqeshje mbi bote"



Monsinjor ose Zoti M. A. Plantey, (qe me sa duket nuk di shqip, ose nuk i kane ofruar perkthime te poetit marksist) me autoritetin dhe kopetencen e Presidentit te Akademise Franceze te Shkencave Morale dhe Politike, perpara te gjitheve i thote Zotit Kadare:



"Vendi i shqiponjave" ishte ai i diktatures se fundit marksiste retrograde. Kete ju e keni luftuar. Vepra juaj e ka luftuar. Veper teresisht e drejtuar kunder totalitarizmit"





Marre nga gazeta "Rilindja Demokratike", Tirane, 05.01.1996



I frymezuar nga ky vleresim aspak objektiv dhe i pambeshtetur ne fakte historike vete z. Kadare vetedeklaron me "modesti":



"Une kam mundur te shkruaj nje leteresi te padeformuar, pergjithesisht normale."



Marre nga gazeta "Rilindja Demokratike", Tirane, 16.05.1992





Kadare mundohet kot te binde boten me fjalet qe na i paskeshin pas thene shoket e vet, se gjoja nuk kishte shkruar sa duhej per ta lavderuar E. Hoxhen. Njeri prej atyre shokeve madje na i paska pas thene:



"Permendja e tij (d.m.th. E. Hoxhes) ne poeme eshte e pamjaftueshme. Vetem disa rrjeshta dhe ato jo drejt per te, por per nenshkrimin e tij. Eshte shume pak..."



Ismail Kadare, marre nga libri: "Pesha e Kryqit", f.13



Por i ketij mendimi mohues nuk eshte z. Jorgo Bulo, qe shkruan:



"Principialiteti marksist-leninist, besnikeria ndaj interesave te vendit e te revolucionit, kurajoja revolucionare, keto jane virtytet me te cilat Partia perballoi trathtine revizioniste.

Pikerisht keto virtyte te Partise dhe te udheheqesit te saj, shokut Enver Hoxha, misheron poeti ne poemen: "Vitet gjashtedhjete".



Ismail Kadare:"Vepra letrare", vell. i, f.19.





Ja si shkruan poeti I. Kadare:



"...Nuk mendoj se poezite qe i kushtoheshin Partise duhen marre serizisht."



Sepse kjo, sipas Zotit Kadare, na paskesh qene hiç me shume se:



"...nje lloj formule miresjelljeje."



Ismail Kadare, "Kohe barbare", f.14



Dhe justifikimet e tij deri ne vetmohim haptas vijon:



"Isha tridhjet vjeç dhe duke mos llogaritur ca reportazhe e ca vjersha te kohes se adolishences, e kisha permendur partine vetem nje here, ne nje veper serioze, ne poemen "perse mendohen keto male."

I vetmi varg qe ke atje per te (d.m. th. per Partine) eshte pothuaj neutral, me kujtoi njeri nga shoket: Priste Shqiperia Partine Komuniste."





Ismail Kadare; marre nga libri "Pesha e Kryqit", f.30





"Ne çanim me tutje

Midis Shilles imperialiste

Dhe Haribdes revizioniste"



Ismail Kadare; marre nga poema: "Vitet gjashtedhjete"



Per hir te kesaj "lavdie" te shtire, Kadare s'ngurron te behet qesharak, duke shkruar:



"Ne qofte se krevatet i kemi pasur te zakonshem,

Varret do t'i kemi madheshtore."



Ismail Kadare; marre nga "Poeme blindazh"



V.O. Ne Xhenet apo Ferr, kete e vendos madhesia e mekateve te tij dhe mungesa e thenies se "Punes se Pendimit" para popullit.



A e dha partia orientimin ne lufte kunder fese? Lexoni me kujdes "besimtarin" I.Kadare, qe ben deklarata ne Europe e USA sot, pa kerkyar falje cfare i ka shpifur kunder kelrikeve te nderuar katolike, ortodokse, muslimane, bektashij etj.



"Te shurdhuan veshet

Prifterinjte dhe Hoxhallaret

...Dhe bekonin gjakmarrjet

Minaret dhe kambanaret."

----------


## mondishall

Cudia me e madhe, por edhe hipokrizia me e madhe ndodh ne politike dhe fushen e letrave. Aty, te dashur miq, zor te gjesh pishmanllekun, pendimin, rrefimin e sinqerte, te autoreve te tjetersuar.
   Ne rast se mor zotni, cikli jetesor s'ta jep kenaqesine e "rinuserimit" per te mohuar pohimet e te shkuares, pse nuk e ben kete lloj katharsisi te vetvetes, ne ate pjese cikli qe ndodhesh? Nejse! Eshte e kote t'i bie kesaj kembane, ne kete pjese bote te shurdheruar prej kohesh. Sepse, ose s'ka pishmanllek, pra as deshire per rinuserim, ose s'ka burreri e kurajo, pra as perpjekje per rrefim e katharsis. Ndersa te paret mbeten kokeforte ne fanatizmin e tyre dhe kuptohen me lehte nga opinioni, te dytet, ndonese veprojne, flasin e shkruajne ne pershtatje me kohen, ose shfaqen si te censuruarit apo te persekutuarit e sistemit te shkuar, ose e anashkalojne nje pjese te vepres se asaj kohe, por kursesi ama ta hedhin poshte ate, per nga skemat dhe idete diametralisht te kunderta me te sotmet. Kurse sa per opinionin, mbase ju vjen ne ndihme mishmashi politik, ekonomik dhe shoqeror i krijuar, qe corodit dhe mjegullon mendjet e njerezve.
   Harrojne, ose bejne sikur harrojne keta njerez te politikes dhe penes, qe breznite njerezore kurdohere rremojne ne te shkuaren, per te ditur nga vine. Ne rastin e breznive shqiptare, eshte shume afer ajo brezni, qe ka per ta kryer me objektivitet kete akt, me te vertete madhor e te denje per kombin.
   E di qe pas mendimeve te mesiperme, mund te me thoni:"Shiko me mire veten tende dhe mos u merr me kokat se asgje s'ke per te arritur, bile mund ta pesosh!"
   Ate po bej, veten time po shikoj dhe zerin tim ne kohe po gjurmoj, por c'te bej qe ne kete shikim e gjurmim, pikerisht atehere kur duhej te shikoja me gjithe mend veten time, shoh qe ato koka u morren vence me mua, me ty, me ju, me te gjithe ne. Na veniten shikimin dhe na dirigjuan e artikuluan zerin ne notat me te larta te thirrjeve e brohoritjeve, pikerisht per ato koka. Propagande me te kompletuar, per te ashtuquajturen madheshti te socializmit shqiptar, zor te gjesh ne analet e historise boterore. Nje alternim i pandalsahem politiko-artistik i propagandes, mbushte cdo cast hapesiren jetesore te njerezve, aq sa kur njecike mangesi te shfaqte njera ane, menjehere ingranohej ana tjeter dhe anasjelltas. Askush s'mund te mohoje kete autoresi te dyfishte te saj, te firmosur nga ish kupola politike allakomuniste dhe ish Lidhja e Shkrimtareve dhe Artisteve.(Nga libri tim "E megjithate...jetojme!")

----------


## Mciri

Petraq Kolevica

*  * *

E mbylla, - tha. Dolan ë pension.
Dhe gruaja më doli.
E thithi cigaren fort
Dhe prapë foli:
kështu e patëm për short,
me një palë roba të vjetra
për dasëm dhe për mort.
Këpucët, po, të reja i kam,
se, në punë, me nallane rri,
me nallane vete e vij,
punëtor, unë,
furrxhi.
Po çupa më mbaroi inxhinieri.
Shikoje, po deshe, librezën,
se, unë, s’di.
Shih!
Vetëm dhjeta ka.
Dhe i ka marrë vetë,
se, siç e di, mua s’më njeh njeri.
Dhjetë ka marrë, dhjetë.
Po ç’e do?
Ku të gjejë punë kjo e shkretë?
Më thuaj dhe ti,
Ku ta çoj?
Në Greqi ?
Të vejë të lajë haletë,
Se s’paska punë në Shqipëri ?

----------

anpeko (17-09-2015)

----------


## shigjeta

*Arusha e madhe*

Ne rrinim tok dhe shihnim yjet
konstelacionet një nga një,
Arush' e Madhe tundte kryet
na përshëndeste gjithnjë

Arush' e Madhe sonte s'duket.
Të falat si t'ia çoj asaj?
Ajo, e vetme, në shtrat struket
dhe ndoshta njom jastëkn' e saj.

Kaq tepër pak që rrimë ndarë
dhe ngjan se shkuan vjet e mot.
Ajo kushedi se sa ka qarë,
un' bëj të fle po nuk fle dot.

S'fle dot dhe ndal të flas me yjet,
konstelacionet një nga një.
Arush' e Madhe del, tund kryet,
sikur më pyet për atë.

_1965_

----------


## anpeko

Faleminderit per postimin e poezise se babait tim Petraq Kolevica.

Meqenese ne kete faqen e shkrimtareve shqiptare, ku eshte i rrjeshtuar dhe ai ne radhene shkrimtareve te kohes sone, pothuajse nuk ka informacion per veprimtarine dhe krijimtarine e tij, kush deshiron mund te lexoje nga vepra e tij ne faqen: 

www.petraq-kolevica.com


DALLENDYSHJA

Fluturo, dallendyshe,
Fluturo!
Shume shoqe te shkuan me pare,
Shko dhe ti me ato,
Mos qendro
Permbi lisin e thare.
Lisi, qe mbi supe te mban,
Tek ti sheh ato hire,
Fshan
Dhe i kerrusur qan
Me lote te rende reshire.
Shko, pra, dallendyshe,
Fluturo
Tok me shoqet, qe shkuan me pare.
Lere lisin e thare
Atje,
Me gjoks e me zemer te care.
Dhe ne takofsh ndonje re,
Lutju,
Lutju t'i hedhe nje rrufe
Edhe t'i vere zjarre!

SIRENA

Kendon sirena dhe noton,
Se lundren do te ndale.
Rri Odiseu e degjon
Dhe dot s'i flet nje fjale.

Rri Odiseu dhe duron
Pas lundres i mberthyer,
Pa zemra ngrihet e lufton
Me brinjet, per t'i thyer.

Therret sa ndihet breg me breg
Po shoket s'i pergjigjen.
Atje, i lidhur ne direk,
Nga !otet syt' i digjen.

Largohet lundra dhe humbet
Ne detine pa ane;
Hesht Odiseu. Rri e s 'flet
Dhe shoket s'i do prane.

Del hen' e plote lart mbi mal
Dhe permbi rete hip,
Siren' e vogel qan ngadal,
Me lotet detin krip.

Dhe Odiseu, i merzitur,
I mbetur lunderthyer,
Shtrengon te zemra e zhuritur
Nje kenge aq te vyer.

----------


## anpeko

POEZI NGA PETRAQ KOLEVICA

Vepren e tij te plote poetike, perkthime nga gjermanishtja dhe rusishtja si dhe librat mbi miqesine e tij me Lasgush Poradecin dhe Mitrush Kutelin i gjeni ne faqen:

www.petraq-kolevica.com



ECI RRUGES CALE-CALE

Eci rruges cale- cale,
Nen sqetull- canten me poezi,
Kerkoj dike te fias nje fjale,
Kerkoj, si Diogjeni, nje njeri.

S'e gjej e kthehem cale- cale
Te hy ne qypin tim - shtepi,
Atje do mund te flas nje fjale
Me ty e embla poezi.



LOTET

Po edhe ne sjell keto vargje qe pata
S 'i sjell per fitime ne tregun e zi
(Ne treg te genjeshtres, qe sot ben kerdi)
S 'me duhen levdata, as pare te thata,
Per vargjet qe thurra me lotet e mi.




NOCTURNE

Tani, kur tere bota fle,
O shpirti im, perse rri zgjuar?
C'te ngre keshtu ne shtrat sa bie.
Sikur me gjemba eshte shtruar?

Me dhembin plaget, plaget, bre!
Qe diteperdite jane shtuar,
Per kete popull qe po fle
Keshtu, verbuar e shurdhuar


GRATE E NDERTIMIT

S 'i njihni ato vajza, ato gra,
Teknike ndertimi?
Po t'i njihnit do t'i shikonit
Tek vene e vijne me makinat e betonit,
Tek nxitojne me kembe, me biciklete,
Me vete, nje cante dhe nje tog flete,
Nje leter kopjativ, qe canten u ka zhyer,
Diku, ne cep- nje kreher,
Nje cope pasqyre e thyer.
Ne fund te cantes u ka rene
Mengjesi, mbeshtjelle ne gazete,
Mengjesi,
Qe shpesh u mbetet i pa ngrene.
Gjer ne dreke ...
S 'i njihni ato vajza, ato gra,
Teknike ndertimi?Ja!
Tek vene tutje tehu permbi skele,
Ja!
Tek jane futur ne balte gjer ne gju
Duke matur themele,
Ja!
Tek punojne edhe te diel
U eshte regjur lekura
Ne shi e ne dielL.
Ejani!
Ejani t'i njihni, pra,
Ato vajza, ato gra,
Teknike ndertimi.
Ja!
Ne, supe - pesha te medha.
Ne gjokse- zernra te medha,
Motra i kam, Me kane vella

TI

Ne keto dit' e keto nete,
Kur po kaloj neper termete,
Kur m'iu vu shkelmi gjith nje jete,
E vetmja Ti perkrah m'u gjete,
E dashur qe, e dashur mbete,
Gelltite lotet ne vetvete,
Me hodhe krahun ... U mbeshtete ...
Atehere ndjeva me gezim,
Se jeta prape kish kuptim.


SYTE

Nje dite ndoshta s'do t' te shoh
Mund ti humb syte qe te dy
Po, brenda meje, domosdo
Do te te shoh perhere ty
Ti mos ma shih nje lot ne sy


MERRMA DOREN

O, merrma doren dhe shtemgoma,
Ta ndiej me fort qe te kam prane.
Si n'ato vite qe me s'jane,
Kur celen lulet qe u thane.
Po, ne, ne shpirt, na mbet aroma


DALLENDYSHJA

Fluturo, dallendyshe,
Fluturo!
Shume shoqe te shkuan me pare,
Shko dhe ti me ato,
Mos qendro
Permbi lisin e thare.
Lisi, qe mbi supe te mban,
Tek ti sheh ato hire,
Fshan
Dhe i kerrusur qan
Me lote te rende reshire.
Shko, pra, dallendyshe,
Fluturo
Tok me shoqet, qe shkuan me pare.
Lere lisin e thare
Atje,
Me gjoks e me zemer te care.
Dhe ne takofsh ndonje re,
Lutju,
Lutju t'i hedhe nje rrufe
Edhe t'i vere zjarre!


VULA E DASHURISE

U puth, u perqafua,
Me nenen, me babane.
U ndane ...
Tek dilte,
Porten puthi menjane.
Me burrin perkrahu
Iken larg Shqiperise.
Iken, iken ata.
Mirupafshim mama!
Dy buze te kuqe la
Te porta e shtepise
Vulen e dashurise.

DEBORE

I huaj ne vend te huaj,
As vete s 'di pse vuaj
Ne mendje cfare s'bluaj!

Debore bje, debore bje,
Si ne qytetin tim,
Po s'di perse ne shpirt me shtje
Kaq teper deshperim.

Debore bje dhe era ngreh
Shtellunga fluturim.
E shoh me nge si dikur, dje,
Dhe ndjej kaq mallengjim.

Debore bje dhe gjithcka fle
Si n' enderr pa mbarim,
Po zemra rreh si ergjele
Qe rend e s'gjen shpetim.



B REZI NË IKJE

Dhe brezi ynë po shuhet ngadalë...
Po ikim të heshtur e të pafjalë.
Po ikim me mallin për të punuar,
për gjithë sa lamë të pambaruar.
Ah, brezi ynë, brez i munduar



SHEN MARIA

E shoh kudo, ku ka semafore:
Nje grau e gjore
Me lecken ne dore,
Foshnjen ne krahe
Permes makinave shkon,
Vrapon,
Nget.
Xhama pastron,
Shikon, s'flet,
Pret t'i japin gjesend.
Po drita e blerte ndricon
Dhe lume veturash vershon.
Ajo qendron ne vend,
Nje monument i perkore:
Grua me lecke ne dore,
Me foshnje ne krah.
Grua pa burre,
Foshnje pa baba.
Ku fle?
Ku ha?
Ku rri?
Shen Mari
Me foshnje ne gji,
Mes kater udhesh,
Ne Shqiperi ...


DEBIMI

E debova qenin e merdhire
Qe rrinte shtrire
Te porta ime.
Ngadale, ngadale,
I dobet,
cale, cale, te ikte u c;ua.
Te mund te fliste ndonje fjale
C 'do teme thoshte mua?
Hyra ne shtepi.
U ula te rri,
Po s'mundja qe s'mundja ta harroja.
C'bera! C'bera! - thoja.
Dhe dola perseri
Ta ndaloja, ta ledhatoja,
Po ai kishte kaluar udhes permatane.
Makinat shkonin me furi
Ta shihja me s'me Iane ...
Bobo, - thashe,- bobo!
Keshtu i debojne kudo,
Ne cdo ane,
Keshtu i debojne dhe njerzit tane ...

----------

